# Elección de woofer



## NAHUEL_15_33 (Feb 14, 2010)

hola amigos una ves mas recurro a ustds para hacerle una pregunta que quisas alguno me sepa responder necesito saber que woofer es mejor tengo para elegir entre dos opciones 
woofer b52 de 8" con las siguientes varacteristicas:
*Pulgadas: 8" (209mm). 
Potencia Max: 350w. 
Potencia Nominal: 150w. 
Impedancia: 8 ohm / 2 ohm.
Sensibilidad: 89dB (1w/1m). 
Respuesta de frecuencia: 35 - 2000Hz. 
Imán de Estroncio: 50 oz. 
Bobina Doble de 1.5 (38mm) de Aluminio: 4 ohm x 2. 
Cono Negro inyectado con Suspensión de Goma.
Bobina de alta temperatura*
_
la otra opcion es un parlante targa de 10"_
Pulgadas: 10‘
Potencia máxima: 800w
Potencia nominal: 200w
Respuesta de frecuencia:
30-4000 Hz
Impedancia: 4 ohm
Sensibilidad: 91db (1w/1m)
Imán: 43oz
Bobina simple de alta temperatura de aluminio: 1.5‘
Cono inyectado
la diferencia que hay entere estos es de 40$ pero noc si la marca targa es buena o no .
desde ya gracias por su ayuda


----------



## ibdali (Feb 14, 2010)

lo único que te puedo decir es que el B-52 suena espectacular(alimentadolo lo suficiente), es de muy buena calidad y a un precio razonable.

en cuanto al targa no lo he probado ese modelo en particular.


----------

